# A Few Recent Macro Shots C&C Welcome



## Bgagnon127 (May 27, 2011)




----------



## Hatch1921 (May 28, 2011)

the 1st two images my eye is looking for a focal point.. and I can't find one. More so in the 2st shot.  The 3rd image my eye goes to the area n focus.  Depending on the look or effect you want...  maybe stop the lens down to F/8.0 or F/11 to allow a little more of the image to be in focus.  Or, if you are going for more of an artistic look, shooting @ F/6.3 like you have... maybe make sure there is place for the eye to land in the scene.

All in all... not bad 
Hatch


----------



## Bgagnon127 (May 28, 2011)

Hatch1921 said:


> the 1st two images my eye is looking for a focal point.. and I can't find one. More so in the 2st shot.  The 3rd image my eye goes to the area n focus.  Depending on the look or effect you want...  maybe stop the lens down to F/8.0 or F/11 to allow a little more of the image to be in focus.  Or, if you are going for more of an artistic look, shooting @ F/6.3 like you have... maybe make sure there is place for the eye to land in the scene.
> 
> All in all... not bad
> Hatch


Thanks Hatch, I'm definitely looking for more of an artistic look by keeping the DOF shallow. I see what you're saying about it being hard to find a focal point. here's a couple of recrops that I think help with that. Thoughts?


----------



## TheFantasticG (May 29, 2011)

I like #3 in the first post. Total blurred pictures don't interest me much.


----------



## Hatch1921 (May 29, 2011)

I think in your second set, the 1st shot is the most interesting as there is a focal point to look at.  The second shot, it's missing a point of interest for me.  But... all that being said... it's up to you and what you like in the end.  If it makes you happy, then who are we to say anything?  Just have fun with it all.  Macro is a blast... so many things you get to see with the extra magnification you can't see with the naked eye. Keep shooting! Have fun! 
Hatch


----------



## Bgagnon127 (May 29, 2011)

Hatch1921 said:


> I think in your second set, the 1st shot is the most interesting as there is a focal point to look at.  The second shot, it's missing a point of interest for me.  But... all that being said... it's up to you and what you like in the end.  If it makes you happy, then who are we to say anything?  Just have fun with it all.  Macro is a blast... so many things you get to see with the extra magnification you can't see with the naked eye. Keep shooting! Have fun!
> Hatch


 


TheFantasticG said:


> I like #3 in the first post. Total blurred pictures don't interest me much.



Thanks for the feedback guys. I agree Macro is just fun any way you shoot it.


----------

